# New Project --- "The Catfish Reaper"



## Bill Gruby

We are going to do this different. I have been asked by a friend to make something for him. You have to guess what it is along the way. It has to do with a sport. Not football, baseball, basketball, hockey or soccer. None of the physical sports. It is an outdoor recreational sport. No more hints.

 Later today I will post a picture of the materials only. This project will take about a week to finish. You may guess as many times as you wish to. See you a little later today.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: New Project*

Is the title a hint or a typo?

Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

What's wrong with the Title?? LOL Me fixed it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ebel440

*Re: New Project*

Golf club


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

As promised --- The large piece is .375 X 12 X 24 7075 Aluminum. Got it from the scrapper for 22 bucks. The rest is 6061 Aluminum also from the scrapper. Total output so far it 41 bucks.

 I guess your first objective is to name the Recreational Sport. LOL

 "Billy G"

- - - Updated - - -



Ebel440 said:


> Golf club



 Too physical. It's a lighter sport. Great guess though.

 "Billy G"


----------



## pineyfolks

*Re: New Project*

ATV skid plate


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

In the ballpark maybe, dome use them, but not many. It sometimes uses a conveyance of another kind, but this item won't be used in it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: New Project*

Hang glider skid plate. To protect the "jewels"! Lol

Jake Parker


----------



## Morgan RedHawk

*Re: New Project*

How about a backplate for a backplate and wing scuba set up?  Thats all I got.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Two more nos. You are getting farther away, it's time to reel it back in a little.


 "Billy G"


----------



## chuckorlando

*Re: New Project*

Rail slide for skating or bike tricks?


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

I have to say no again. You are inventive though. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator

*Re: New Project*






Something to do with fishing?
****G*****


----------



## chuckorlando

*Re: New Project*

All the alum in the pic I assume is for the project, is that all you will need? No wheels or anything?


----------



## pineyfolks

*Re: New Project*

Hydrofoil boat stabilizer fin


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Everything is there Chuck, except for the bolts. There is one square tube and one round tube. There are five 4" diameter rounds 1/2 inch thick. Also there are some odds for rod ends.

 "Billy G"

- - - Updated - - -



grumpygator said:


> Something to do with fishing?
> ****G*****




 We have a winner, now for "What is it"

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator

*Re: New Project*


I got a pretty good idea but I'm gonna step back and let everybody else get a shot.
******G*******


----------



## Ebel440

*Re: New Project*

I'm going to say a down rigger even though I think I'm wrong.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



Ebel440 said:


> I'm going to say a down rigger even though I think I'm wrong.




 Yop -- Wrong, but darn close.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## kd4gij

*Re: New Project*

A rod holder?


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



kd4gij said:


> A rod holder?



 No more calls folks, we have a winner. Congratulations. It will hold two rods and terminal tackle. My friend, like me, is an avid Cat Fisherman. He prefers Channel Cats and pier fishing. This platform will be clamped to the Pier Fencing.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hawkeye

*Re: New Project*

When I was living in Ohio (briefly) a decade ago, I got to trying the catfish at quite a few restaurants. You guys are definitely on to something.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



Hawkeye said:


> When I was living in Ohio (briefly) a decade ago, I got to trying the catfish at quite a few restaurants. You guys are definitely on to something.



 As far as freshwater fish go, Catfish is the best. OK, you don't waste 7075. You cut right the first time. The rough platform is to the left. I hope to finish that part today. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator

*Re: New Project*

Billy, I keep quiet cause it would not have been fair since I built Tuna Towers and Tee Tops for six years. Are you going to put rubber inserts in the holders to save the rods?Down here in my part of the world we call them Sail Cats because of the big spine on their back fun to catch for the fight but not good to eat.Now if you go inland some and get to fresh water I have caught some good size river cats up to 10# {Lbs} [:rofl:] ​real good smoked in orange wood.**************G**************


----------



## mattthemuppet2

*Re: New Project*

That's the first time I've seen golf referred to as "too physical"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



mattthemuppet said:


> That's the first time I've seen golf referred to as "too physical"



 The only good thing achieved from "Golf" is your "physical well being". I can't think of any good reason to put a small ball on a wooden peg and wallop it as hard as you can, then chase it just to hit it again. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## mattthemuppet2

*Re: New Project*

100% with you there. As Oscar Wilde said, golf is a good walk spoiled


----------



## Grumpy Gator

*Re: New Project*


My grandfather called it "Pasture Pool".******************************************
*******G*********


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The "Platform is 50% complete here. We now put it aside to make the parts that mount to it. It should all come together by the end of the week. 

 For you new guys, I set the goal to reach this level today. I could go further but am tired. When tired I make mistakes. Heed these words if you take nothing else from this thread. "WHEN TIRED,STOP". Running the risk of personal injury or injury to a helper is not worth the getting those two other holes drilled or that other slot milled.. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm

*Re: New Project*

You guys obviously have not tried 'Mortar Golf'.  Your driver is quite heavy, made of steel, and it has a golf ball sized hole down the middle and a hole for a fuse.  You figure out the rest.  

Only problem is you have to set up your own course in somebody's pasture. For some silly reason, nobody wants to let a person use it on a public golf course.   :veryscared:


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The second picture is our special spot for Channel Cats. It consistently produces 4 and 5 pounders. Once in a  while a 10+ pounder shows up. All fish holding  structure is man made. Great for holding them.

 First and third pics are the platform clamped to the pier rail.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Either you all are speechless ( doubt that) or you are not Catfishermen. :rofl::rofl::rofl:  The graffics. :rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm

*Re: New Project*

Nice project, Bill.  Love the graphic!  And you nailed it - not a fisherman.


----------



## aametalmaster

*Re: New Project*

Nice project. I don't catch my cats but my son in law does. This has been my baby for the last 3  1/2 years. I feed them everyday thru the spring and summer...Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

By the planks etc. That Cat looks to be about 20 inches long. That would make him 3# to 3.5#. Nice fish.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: New Project*

So does this platform have a name?
Like "the Chum Bum" or "the Plank" maybe the "Pier Perch" or "Bass Board" " the Billy Board" ?
You got to name it somthing catchy (pun intinded) so when we see the TV infomercials we can say " I knew about those before they were popular!"


Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

How does "The Catwalk" hit ya?

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: New Project*

I didnt think of that!!!! Its GOOD! Seriously, cool project. If I ever wittle my project list down enough, I may make one, if you dont have all exclusive rights to it by then! LOL 

Jake Parker


----------



## Cadillac STS

*Re: New Project*



Bill Gruby said:


> Either you all are speechless ( doubt that) or you are not Catfishermen. :rofl::rofl::rofl:  The graffics. :rofl:
> 
> "Billy G"




Really great work Bill.

Constructive suggestion.  How about shopping for a nice stand up two wheel buffer for your shop?  That way you can do a project like that but make it shine like a mirror.  One wheel with a tighter wheel for getting scratches out and the other wheel looser for final buff and polish.  Very easy to use and enhances your hard work.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



Cadillac STS said:


> Really great work Bill.
> 
> Constructive suggestion.  How about shopping for a nice stand up two wheel buffer for your shop?  That way you can do a project like that but make it shine like a mirror.  One wheel with a tighter wheel for getting scratches out and the other wheel looser for final buff and polish.  Very easy to use and enhances your hard work.



 Thank you for the suggestion. I have one already. This time I am leaning toward jeweling the surface.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

A really good question was asked in a E-mail to me. "Why go thru all that trouble to make something like that just to fish." I thought I would answer that here.

 It is not just for fishing, it is for Catfishing. You see Catfishermen are a rare breed. We are always tinkering with things to make it easier to catch "Mr. Whiskers". Kind of like out doing the other guy while getting lazier. Catfish in any size are smarter than most people think, yes smarter. They have senses so keen it would boggle the mind. The big Cats are difficult to catch. You can wait for days on end till they feed. Most of the time they are in the same place. It is not the best thing to sit there for hours and hold the rod. This is the reason for the holder. Yes you can buy them, but not like mine. Hope I have answered the question. But then again there is a short answer--- Because I can.

 "Billy G" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: New Project*

Because we ALL spent more money than we could ever recoupe, to buy machines ,and tools, to improve, and make the things we do everyday, work or play, better and faster!

Jake Parker


----------



## GarageGuy

*Re: New Project*

I grew up in northern Minnesota, and folks from Iowa used to come up just to fish for Bullheads (a variety of catfish).  In northern MN, Bullheads are considered trash fish.  We used to call them "Iowegian Walleye".  I had friends further south that fished for Channel Cats in the Minnesota River near Mankato.  They pulled some big fish out of that river.

It looks like you have a beautiful spot to fish.  In a spot like that, a bad day fishing is way better than a good day working!

GG


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Here we use Bullheads for bait. Small ones (3 inches or less) are used whole. Anything bigger is cut up.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

This project is no longer on hold. They gave me the go head and finish it. It will not get in the way of the radial engine build that starts again tomorrow. The rod holders are started here.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

More parts added to the holders. The concave end was cut using the fly cutter that is still in the mill. 1 part per day that's it. I need to continue the radial engine. Taking a break then I get back on the cylinder bores.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chuckorlando

*Re: New Project*

Looking awesome Bill


----------



## billb2011

*Re: New Project*

Great project Bill. Looks like it is going to be very well built and usefull, definitely a step up from the "Portable Fishing Caddy" by Ronco™ haha! 

Asking a fisherman why go thru the trouble just for fishing is like asking why put DRO on your machine when you can just use the dials......... Because you can and it makes it easier! 

Back in the day I was a very avid fisherman with limited resources. I wish I had pictures of all the stuff I custom built for myself. The first big thing I built was for pier fishing. I fished for snook and red drum off a long pier into the surf and had about 300 to 400 yard walk from the parking lot. My gear was 3 or 4 rod and reels, large tackle box, bait bucket, net, cooler and other odds and ends. Usually had to make several trips to get it all out there. I used a cooler that had wheels and divided the inside so I could use one side for bait and one side for beverages, I had a little aerator inside the bait side hooked to an atv battery that was mounted on a shelf built to the side of the cooler. I attached pvc rod holders to the back of the cooler and stacked everthing on top of the cooler and strapped it all down and used an old radio flyer wagon handle to pull it because the one on the cooler was so short you had to bend down to hold it. It was very handy and saved a lot of walking back and forth. 
Over the years I have made lots of other fishing doo dads including the most elaborate which was a hydraulic jack plate for my bass boat, they cost upwards of 1k to 2k and I made it from mostly scrap. 
Anyway I digress. Great project, fisherman can be very creative and have to be to continually outsmart there prey.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Thank you Bill, Catfishermen are a different breed. You see all kinds of custom rigs when all you need is a stick to hold the rod. :lmao:

 Sometimes you make thing just because you can. I could have gotten new knobs from HF or just about anywhere for a minor amount of cash. These are from Nylon. They are to replace those ugly aluminum ones. The small threaded arbor is just a bolt with the head cut off. The Vice-Grips are for me to stop the cutter from spinning the knob off the arbor.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Moving along these look much better.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Now to make 2 of these. These are Down East Rod Holder. They are the Clam Shell type that close around the handle. A taper holds them closed in the female part. A pin forces them open when you raise the rod up and out of the holder. Bar stock Aluminum 1.750X1.750.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The two new rod holders are hidden very well in this aluminum stock, but  given enough time I will find them. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The first two pictures are of an original cast Down East Sportcraft Rod Holder. We are shooting for something similar to this. The last picture is of the blanks for the Clamshell part. Right now they have their backs to me and can't see me coming. I see them hiding in those blanks and they have no clue what is about to happen, but then neither do I.  :lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

First cuts, they are almost matched pairs. Next cut will match them up. I am rough cutting to +.060 in the band saw. The mill will bring them in. The last one must have seen me coming, it screamed like a girl. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

OK, one rough pair, one set to go. I want to get the other two rough today and all into the mill tomorrow. The cutouts will be saved and used for other projects.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Dave Smith

*Re: New Project*

Bill---I admire a man that always saves usable scrap for future projects----never waste and always have good supplies to choose from----it sure cuts expenses down---Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

My day is over and it was a fruitful one at that. The pile to the right would have been chips if I didn't decide on the bandsaw.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

One set milled to fit, one set to go. There in one thing you have to remember to do to get the proper fit up. The inside corner where the two tails intersect must be relieved or they just won't fit right.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Boswell

*Re: New Project*



Bill Gruby said:


> My day is over and it was a fruitful one at that. The pile to the right would have been chips if I didn't decide on the bandsaw.
> 
> "Billy G"


+1 on the bandsaw. A slow speed (metal) bandsaw was my second machine purchase after the Mill and it seems to have a role in almost every project.

Nice project btw and great pictures and updates.


----------



## Kevinb71

*Re: New Project*

Interesting project Bill! You come up with some great ideas!


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Fit milling is completed here. You are gonna luv what happens next. :lmao: I have other work to get out. I will try to get back to this today, if not tomorrow is another day.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

If you are not fond of the "Interrupted Cut" please don't try this. There are two pieces there held together with "CA glue, Gap Filling". Nope, it won't come apart till  I am ready for it to.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson

*Re: New Project*

How do you break the glue joint when you are ready to take it apart?


----------



## GarageGuy

*Re: New Project*

Looks like it would be infinitely easier to work with glued together as one piece.  Is the glue dissolved with heat, solvent, or water?

GG


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Boil it in water. CA does not like hot water. :lmao::lmao: The part is large enough not to distort.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 12bolts

*Re: New Project*



Bill Gruby said:


> There are two pieces there held together with "CA glue


Bill does the centre have any tendency to force the joint apart?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Phil;

   It might if it were too tight. I take light cuts here (.010 or less) so you don't need the heavy pressure. It's just tight enough so when you pinch with two fingers it won't stop. The glue I use is "Gorilla Glue CA Gap Filling". I have found nothing stronger that we can buy.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Two hours into my day and one clamshell has reached stage three. I hope to get the other one this far today. I will call it a day when this happens. FYI, there are nine operations total on each of these to get them finished. These are the most time consuming of all.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



12bolts said:


> Bill does the centre have any tendency to force the joint apart?
> 
> Cheers Phil




 I was OK till I started thinking about this happening. One just separated because I was cutting too heavy at .020. Will glue it again and stick to .010. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler

*Re: New Project*



Bill Gruby said:


> Phil;
> 
> It might if it were too tight. I take light cuts here (.010 or less) so you don't need the heavy pressure. It's just tight enough so when you pinch with two fingers it won't stop. The glue I use is "Gorilla Glue CA Gap Filling". I have found nothing stronger that we can buy.
> 
> "Billy G"



If you were to cut an annular groove around the center where you would normally center-drill, fit a stub of pipe into that, and then run your center into the end of the pipe the stub would tend to hold the halves together rather than force them apart.

You could also screw (or glue) a plate to the end and then center drill into that.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

This is the first time any have come apart. :lmao: There's a first time for everything I guess.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM

*Re: New Project*

Use a hose clamp. Yeah, I know you would have to keep moving it. :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Back in and turning. The interrupted part of the cut is over, it will be easier from here. I changed my pants so all is good again. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



RandyM said:


> Use a hose clamp. Yeah, I know you would have to keep moving it. :thinking:



  Believe it or not Terry, there is a way to do this and not have to move the clamps but one time. Stand by and thank you. Jim, the glued on plates are a good idea also. I just never had to resort to any other way than gluing them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

I would like to end the day with two of these without the Taper shown by the broken lines. The Taper is the last operation.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

First shot  cut small diameter. Clamp is in place. Second getting ready to cut large diameter, clamped at small end. This is working real well. Only problem is that the operations are now out of sequence. Time will tell any ill effects.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

And then there was OMG it worked. The two are mirror images. hew:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

When I reach my set goal, my day is done. I will not push.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Seats need to be milled for the upper portion of the holders. Again. there is nothing like using the Fly-Cutter.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Thw War Department says I have to stop now. I've spent too much time down in the "Cave". That statement translates to I want you to go with me. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 One is fit. It is tight but it needs to be right now. When the profiles are cut in the tube it will be split. The amount remove by the Kerf will make it fit perfect. )

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Someone is upset. Looks like this is it for today. I didn't do it -- honest injun". Both uppers are fit now. I will get to profiling tomorrow.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The rod profiles are cut in this one. I am going to split it with the vertical Band Saw before I profile the next one.  There is only one way to check the fit -- Split it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The fit is correct as seen.  The radius now fits perfect with the saw kerf out.

 Catfish will tear tackle up. We pay premium for those rods. They last us 1 season. That rod is brand new.  That's why the handles are taped. The reel is a different story. Yes catfish will tear them up too. I rebuilt that one ten years ago. I made all new gears from stainless steel.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

A very good question was just asked via PM. How did I arrive at the radius needed ? It's really quite simple.

 Let's say the radius is 1.500 inches. Now we will use .125 for the saw kerf to keep it simple. Divide the kerf, .125 by 2.  You get .0625. Subtract that from 1.500 and you get the new radius or 1.4375. That will get you so close you will never see it.

 Thank you for asking.

  "Billy G"


----------



## SG51Buss

*Re: New Project*

I love fishing gadgets.  Yours brings back memories of my uncle's homemade reinforced holders for gar fishing the bays around Baytown, Tx., in the '50s-'60s.  His included a holder for a jug of water.  When the gar would take the bait and run, he would lean forward and dial-in the dragbrake, pouring water over the reel during those 300 yard runs.  Steam would come outta there...


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



SG51Buss said:


> I love fishing gadgets.  Yours brings back memories of my uncle's homemade reinforced holders for gar fishing the bays around Baytown, Tx., in the '50s-'60s.  His included a holder for a jug of water.  When the gar would take the bait and run, he would lean forward and dial-in the dragbrake, pouring water over the reel during those 300 yard runs.  Steam would come outta there...




 Stories like this are why I like this place. Good memories are always fun.

  OK -- Here you see QC at work. If she does not take it and hide it, it passed. Today is done. Tomorrow the taper, the pivot hole and split them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The first one has its taper. I don't cut tapers like most do, I shave them with a form tool when they are this short. I will document the next one so you can see how easy it is. One day I will have to invest in a bench top "Shadowgraph"

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Let's start with the tool. It is nothing more than a 3/8 square HSS tool bit . I draw the profile backwards so I can check the angle better. This tool has the end ground wit a 5 degree side rake on both sides. There is no top rake. It is left flat. This one is the one that did the first taper and is ready to do the other. The tool is upside down here checking the angle.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The whole face of the form tool is used only for the first cut. All other cuts are made moving the cross slid to the right 1/8 inch. You know when the depth of the cut is even with the last cut by the little bird chirp. That happens when the whole face hits the part. Any louder and you went tooooooo far. Once the cuts are made it is just a little clean up with 320 paper and the taper is finished. I can do it in less time than it took to type this. Both tapers done. Any questions? 

 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson

*Re: New Project*

That is very cool!  I've never tried that before, going to have to do it.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Wait till you see how I do the inside taper to match. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Rick Leslie

*Re: New Project*

I'm not much of a fisherman (much to my Granddad's dismay) but I always enjoy watching you work. My Granddad wouldn't touch a fish unless it was a bass, everything else was 'bait' to him. Plus the mud cats around here in Middle Georgia taste just like, well... you know, "mud". Even if they do go 25 to 30 lbs. 

Now a real man would "noodle" the catfish. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_OfdMVTsAI


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Thank you Rick, I have "noodled" before. My Uncle Teddy taught me that when I visited him in Alabama when I was in my early teens. It only gets real scary when you can't see underwater.  :lmao::lmao:

 One is ready to split. The two upper larger holes will be the ends of the tapered slot that forces the clamshell open when it is lifted upward. The smaller one is the pivot pin hole. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel from here. Just two more parts to make after this.

 "Billy G"


----------



## GarageGuy

*Re: New Project*



Rick Leslie said:


> Now a real man would "noodle" the catfish. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_OfdMVTsAI



...but if you noodle yourself a snapping turtle, we may be calling you "stumpy"!  :lmao:

GG


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



GarageGuy said:


> ...but if you noodle yourself a snapping turtle, we may be calling you "stumpy"!  :lmao:
> 
> GG



 That would be this one and very dangerous. I tree line them and they ain't happy to see me. :lmao::lmao: I'm a "Redneck" stuck in Connecticut. :whiteflag:

 "Billy G" 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz1x3yUKLHY


----------



## Rick Leslie

*Re: New Project*

I'm not a 'noodler' and have intentions of starting. I've seen pics of noodlers that cornered a moccasin and had a bad day after that. I have a hard enough time typing (pecking, actually) responses as it is. Can't imagine what it would be like with nine (or less) digits.

Looking forward to the finished product. You have overlooked a very important accessory on this project: Beer holders!


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

The Beer Holders could still go there but neither of us drinks anymore. I had my last beer 20+ years ago. I have a vivid imagination, if need be I can make water taste like anything I wish.

 Two ready to split. Tomorrow is another day. When I get tired I stop no matter how far I am into it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Two or three minutes in boiling water and viola -- 4 parts.  Had to do this early, War Dept. is still sleeping. :nono:  Cleaning, milling the slots and forming the pivots to go and these  are a done deal.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Still need cleaning but just a little work at the disc sander got the clamshells to open and close.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Theirs and mine. These will be done today for sure. All that ia left is the tapered slot. I have plenty of time. This is gonna be a very relaxed day. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

One down, one to go.  Just a little clean up to do.Tedious work. I live for this stuff. :lmao::lmao:   UH-OH  QC is back.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

That's two and I'm done. Tomorrow the mating parts. They are the last two parts needed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

My first thought was to weld the holders. But then what would happen if something broke. They will be screwed on.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

They are done. Fit is perfect. Just enough room to line them. Next up are the sockets these fit into.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Two pieces to go, the "Sockets". Then it all clean up from there.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

It's a new day and time to get back at it. Someone asked why I did the Tapers the way I did. Easy one to answer, there is no top slide on my lathe. I took it off to get the Cross Slide Rigidity I needed. Yes I can do everything a lathe with the top slide can do. I cut threads, inside and outside. I cut tapers, male and female. I have yet to run into something my lathe won't do. I am a traind machinist that is not afraid to move out of the envelope. Sometimes I machine by the seat of my pants.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

First base hole is done. I used my new cutter grinder to reduce the size of that end mill from .750 to .720. This gives me a .015 cleanup to finisf the inside taper. This taper like the others will be done with a form tool made from a .375 square HSS toll blank. I have a couple of dozen that are 8 inches long.

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite

*Re: New Project*



Rick Leslie said:


> I'm not a 'noodler' and have intentions of starting. I've seen pics of noodlers that cornered a moccasin and had a bad day after that. I have a hard enough time typing (pecking, actually) responses as it is. Can't imagine what it would be like with nine (or less) digits.



Yeah, with my luck, if I noodled a snapping turtle, he would probably bite off my typing finger.

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Not a heck of a lot done today. Just the pilot holes for the form tool. For my way to work correctly they have to be straight. Any deviation and the form tool will follow it. This is why I use the long end mill on the last cut, it is much more rigid. Hopefully I will get these done this week end.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

A small discussion is needed at this point. I had a thought on the Taper (Female). The thought amounts to Hard taper ( metal to metal) versus Soft taper ( RV Silicone to Metal). Instead of cutting the female taper just cut straight thru at 1.250 diameter. Place the two parts together and pour the mixed silicone. Perfect fit and some resilience to the joint. Your thoughts please?

 "Billy G"


----------



## SG51Buss

*Re: New Project*

Bill, while following this project, I was visualizing your holders as being able to swivel in their sockets, at the mercy of the feisty cat, yet also having a 'panic' feature.  That is, when the moment strikes, you'd grab the rod, lift it out, and the two halves would fall away (retained by a chain or cords of course), allowing you to do battle unemcumbered.

Is this the right picture?  If so, how would the sides of the taper allow this?

Have you run this by QC?


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

You have it slightly wrong. You do see that tapered slot in the male Taper. A pin goes thru the female and thru that slot.  The slot is tapered so that it will force the males apart while raising it via the pin and also the pin will stop the two haves from disappearing into the pond.

 "Billy G"

 QC (Molly) is watching very closely at this point.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

I am going to pour only one and see how it goes. Maybe tomorrow.

  "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

One female is bored to 1.187. This will be poured tomorrow. Sure hope this works?

 "Billy G"


----------



## 12bolts

*Re: New Project*

Just catching up on this thread Bill, love your method for taper turning the male part!


Bill Gruby said:


> A small discussion is needed at this point. I had a thought on the Taper (Female). The thought amounts to Hard taper ( metal to metal) versus Soft taper ( RV Silicone to Metal). Instead of cutting the female taper just cut straight thru at 1.250 diameter. Place the two parts together and pour the mixed silicone. Perfect fit and some resilience to the joint. Your thoughts please?


My concern would be the RTV getting chopped out by heavy use.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Good thought about the RTV Phil. While talking to another friend he told me to use a Casting Resin and mix Graphite into it. Said his looks new and is 4 years old.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Just need to coat parts with De-bonder and pour. Tomorrow should be a fun day. It takes 24 hours of curing before parts can be separated. The wood piece will stop the Resin from flowing out the bottom.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Need a little more prep time. A skim coat of filler is needed to get the profile of the male taper correct. Can't have the resin build up in the low spot can we?

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

All poured. Now comes the hard part, resisting taking it apart before the 24 hour curing time is up.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Uh-Oh --- The resin level dropped drastically. No leaks visible. Where is it going??? I broke it down and it's a good thing I did. The resin was seeping between the two male parts. If I had left it and refilled it, it would have been a disaster. I never would have gotten it apart. Going to do it the old way and cut the females. Back at it tomorrow. Today is not a waste though, I learned something. If resin can find a way out it will.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 12bolts

*Re: New Project*

Maybe a coat of heavy grease between the male halves would hold the resin at bay?
At least you checked and caught it before disaster became permanent.

Cheers Phil


----------



## eightball

*Re: New Project*

Bill, I have watched you do some incredible machining and I absolutetly love your work. I have cut alot of bearing tapers over the years,checking them with sine bars, and bluing them. Most all were cut using a Taper attachment. I have cut alot using the compound also. I have never tried using a form tool to do this. I would think it would be very hard to get an accurate taper. Also I would think chatter would be horrible. Im more of a blacksmith than a craftsman such as yourself. Please dont think I'm critisizing, I'm just tring to get a handle on this. Love your projects, please keep them coming.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



eightball said:


> Bill, I have watched you do some incredible machining and I absolutetly love your work. I have cut alot of bearing tapers over the years,checking them with sine bars, and bluing them. Most all were cut using a Taper attachment. I have cut alot using the compound also. I have never tried using a form tool to do this. I would think it would be very hard to get an accurate taper. Also I would think chatter would be horrible. Im more of a blacksmith than a craftsman such as yourself. Please dont think I'm critisizing, I'm just tring to get a handle on this. Love your projects, please keep them coming.



 Hello --- Once in a while you get a light chatter but it is acceptable and can be emoried out when done turning. The trick is speed and feed as always. You are only cutting .125 or less of the taper length at a time. start at the big end and work toward the small end. It takes some getting used to. I have been doing it this way for years. You also need good ears. The slightest chirp and you are at the end of the depth cut. Back it up, move it over start again.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Ok, they are finally here..375 sq. X 6 long M35 5 % cobalt HSS tool bits. One of these will become the tool to cut the female tapers. Tomorrow we will be back at it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Cutter is ground. It will actually shave the part. The edge to the right of the tool is the cutting edge. Remember I have no top slide. I will form the female taper as I did its male counterpart, .125 at a time.

 "Billy G"


----------



## SG51Buss

*Re: New Project*

A 16° - 51' taper???  

Well, that's interesting.

16.85°, 20:69, 1.758" per foot???

Deserves a unique name of its own.

How about the "Gruby Grabber"?


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

That's another project. It's a horizontal adapt. for my Clausing. It's an R8 nose taper I think.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

First taper being cut, little or no chatter. One done One to go. The fit is dead on. I left .006 for wear. The form tool method has never failed me. Now that I have an in house Cutter Grinder the tapers are closer than ever.

 "Billy G"


----------



## extropic

*Re: New Project*

Bill,

The casting resin didn't work for you here but I'm curious what brand/type you used. I'm not experienced with casting resin and would be interested in your comments on the properties and past applications of what you used. I hope my interest isn't too much OT.

Congratulations on your project and progress. I'm waiting for a picture showing a pole w/line in the water.

Thanks,


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



extropic said:


> Bill,
> 
> The casting resin didn't work for you here but I'm curious what brand/type you used. I'm not experienced with casting resin and would be interested in your comments on the properties and past applications of what you used. I hope my interest isn't too much OT.
> 
> Congratulations on your project and progress. I'm waiting for a picture showing a pole w/line in the water.
> 
> Thanks,




 I used a product called Easy Cast. Most craft stores will have it. It's biggest problem is the viscosity when mixed. It is thin to pour. Being thin will allow it to go anywhere it can. I did not take this attribute into account when I tried it. I chose this type because when completely cured it still possesses some resiliency. I will try it again one day. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

One side in the rough. On to the other.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

All holes drilled and counter bored. This is how the holder works. Lift the rod, the clam shells open. They will not fall out, they are pinned together at the bottom pivot point.

 "Billy G"


----------



## SG51Buss

*Re: New Project*

Great!  I'm ready!  Just need a tub of chicken livers and panty hose...


----------



## John Hasler

*Re: New Project*



SG51Buss said:


> Great!  I'm ready!  Just need a tub of chicken livers and panty hose...



I was wondering what chicken livers and panty hose might have to do with machining (though they might have applications in other "hobby" activities).  After opening the thread I understand about the chicken livers, but panty hose?  You put them on the catfish?  They don't have legs! (at least, the ones up here don't).


----------



## GarageGuy

*Re: New Project*

For bait, we used to use the cheapest, toughest, and most grissle-y old piece of beef we could find, and leave it out until it was nice and ripe.  Once put on a big treble hook, not even a catfish can get it off.  Sometimes we used the same piece all day.  A bad day fishing is better than a good day working.

I was wondering about the pantyhose too.  :thinking:  You guys must have even more fun fishing than we do...  :lmao:

GG


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



John Hasler said:


> I was wondering what chicken livers and panty hose might have to do with machining (though they might have applications in other "hobby" activities).  After opening the thread I understand about the chicken livers, but panty hose?  You put them on the catfish?  They don't have legs! (at least, the ones up here don't).



 Cut a 3 inch square from the Pante Hose and tie the Chicken Liver in it. Then put it on the hook. You can't get it off. Did you ever try to take off the lit -------- never mind this is a coed Forum. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## eightball

*Re: New Project*

I am assuming they use the panty hose to hold some kind of bait to attract the fish. We used to stuff it with dry dog food and a rock to wait it down to "bait" the area we were fishing. the dog food will swell up and weep through the hose but they cant really  get at it good. If you have ever seen commercial fish food it looks like dog food. We have some big channel cats in south carolina.


----------



## John Hasler

*Re: New Project*



Bill Gruby said:


> Cut a 3 inch square from the Pante Hose and tie the Chicken Liver in it. Then put it on the hook. You can't get it off. Did you ever try to take off the lit -------- never mind this is a coed Forum. :lmao:
> 
> "Billy G"



It's good to learn that your catfish don't have legs.  I already had heard how big they are.


----------



## SG51Buss

*Re: New Project*

Ha ha ha :rofl:

Yeah, I figured there'd be some fishermen on here.  That's an old trick, and, no, we don't do that 'Joe Namath' thing.

You take yer chikken-guts, stinkbait, whatever, and mush it around the treble-hook, completely hiding the hook.  Then wrap it with some panty-hose, tie it off, to hold it all together.  Mr. Cat can't feel the hook, and can't get to the food, so he 'crunches' down on it.

Gotcha, Mr. Cat...


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Getting the parts ready for anodize. Now it takes time and elbow grease. :lmao: :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## ogberi

*Re: New Project*

You need to try some "magic string."  It's a single elastic thread on a little bobbin.  just hold the liver on the hook's eye, drape it on the shank and start winding, pulling the string tight.  it wraps even partially liquid liver up good.  when i cut it off the hook to rebait, i drop it in a ziploc bag, then dispose of it properly so i don't strangle some poor bird with it.  breaks easily enough, though.  

Mix some crushed garlic with your liver.  Absolutely reeks, won't wash off your hands, but catfish *love* it.


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Working on the second rod holder. Should complete today. Then cosmetic work and on to the anodize Monday. Need to decide on a color. I was thinking Green?

 "Billy G"


----------



## dave2176

*Re: New Project*



Bill Gruby said:


> Working on the second rod holder. Should complete today. Then cosmetic work and on to the anodize Monday. Need to decide on a color. I was thinking Green?
> 
> "Billy G"



Green is okay but my favorite is medium Maui blue metallic pearl. Wonder if that's possible. :thinking:
 Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Almost done. Took much longer than I thought it would.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

Haven't done anything in over a week. Get up and go got up and went.  :lmao:  Grandson is here and he has the perfect name for it. I even found a good decal with the name. He came up with "Catfish Reaper". Perfect.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*

A little more elbow grease and some TLC and it is done.  Maybe a lot more EG. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## kd4gij

Now a couple of electric reels and you can sit back with a brew, while the rig does all the work:roflmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby

kd4gij said:


> Now a couple of electric reels and you can sit back with a brew, while the rig does all the work:roflmao:



 Hmmmmmmmmm - I have a couple of Bodine units not being used at the moment ???

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

Nearing the finish line. That's a lot of parts. (79 Total) Just some buffing and off to Hard Anodize Clear.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

No more shop time till Monday. Grand Kids are here and their families. Only one missing this year. Cork lined and a perfect fit. Merry Christmas Guys, see you Monday.

  "Billy G"


----------



## CoopVA

*Re: New Project*



Bill Gruby said:


> Uh-Oh --- The resin level dropped drastically. No leaks visible. Where is it going??? I broke it down and it's a good thing I did. The resin was seeping between the two male parts. If I had left it and refilled it, it would have been a disaster. I never would have gotten it apart. Going to do it the old way and cut the females. Back at it tomorrow. Today is not a waste though, I learned something. If resin can find a way out it will.
> 
> "Billy G"



i wonder if what I use for bedding rifle stocks would work in this application.  Devcon Steel Putty...


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: New Project*



CoopVA said:


> i wonder if what I use for bedding rifle stocks would work in this application.  Devcon Steel Putty...



 If it's rigid, no, it needs a little give when cured.

 "Billy G"


----------



## CoopVA

*Re: New Project*



Bill Gruby said:


> If it's rigid, no, it needs a little give when cured.
> 
> "Billy G"



Wouldn't work then.  It's pretty rigid.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby

It's two weeks till the big cats start moving around. We go by when the Apple Blossoms bloom. It's ready for that day.

"Billy G"


----------

